# What do you think of Bettas?



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Hey! I'm a huge Betta fan! Seeing as i got myself a female siamese fighting fish for my first ever tank!  I wanted to know how popular they are with other people - *you* in other words! So, take the poll and add a comment if you please.
Thank you!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I do not keep any but have seen many i would like, if i could get a decent setup for two males that would be great but am not a fan of the "kid's betta tank" ya know?


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Yeah - My betta is gorgeous... she loves watching the neon tetras act like fools  and she mostly hangs around with my Apple Snail! Just because Bettas are fine in... lets say... _smaller_ enviroments, it really annoys me when you see them stuck in vases for 'decoration' with a single flower and (sometimes) a tad of gravel. What kind of life is that for a living animal? I don't even like seeing Fish on their own!!  I'm a little soppy when it comes to things like that.. lol


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

My betta used to live in a vase.He did just fine, although now he is in a ten gallon tank all by himself.I think bettas were meant for smaller inviroments,although it is "nicer" to put them in a larger invironment.I think as long as he has room for swimming and you clean the invironment and make it healthy for him is shouldnt matter, as long as it isnt some teenie tiny cup.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Bettamommy - i'm not lecturing or anything, but you could at least get a snail to keep them company  My betta loves my snail, they hang out with eachother! lol - Plus just one is easy to look after, cleans the tank, can be very active (my apple snail is the most active thing in my tank, sliding around all day long) and are cheap! What's better than that? Plus there bright yellow shells brighten up EVERY tank


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

I had frogs with my betta...until I decided to spawn him and I took them out.I was thinking of getting a snail...maybe the next time I go to the pet store I will check them out.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

yeah - i have an apple snail (i brought him big..) and i've so obsessed with him now!  I love to watch him... they're so active. When i brought him the man said, "They'll only be active during the night"... it's the other way around for me.. my snail sleeps when i turn the tank light off and is awake all throughout the day! I want more... but can't handle the breeding... oh


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Vote choices are kinda limited. I am not a fan of splendens at all- found them boring to keep. I do have a 10 gal with small group of imbellis and usually something else growing out.


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

Hmm...I am going to go to the petstore on saturday probably...to get another male...I'll check them out too...are there any other snails tat I can put with my bettas?


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

yeah - i have an apple snail (i brought him big..) and i've so obsessed with him now!  I love to watch him... they're so active. When i brought him the man said, "They'll only be active during the night"... it's the other way around for me.. my snail sleeps when i turn the tank light off and is awake all throughout the day! I want more... but can't handle the breeding... oh


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

Can the snails climb out of the tank??


----------



## waynside (Aug 21, 2005)

bettas are awesome fish...they get their own attitude and they can actually learn...so i like them alot. right now i have:

2 white/opaque veiltails
1 blue crowntail
1 red crowntail

and am looking into getting another mustard gas halfmoon...

good luck with your bettas!


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Yes, snails will climb out of the tank. They actually lay their eggs above the water. Make sure you can provide the snail with what they need before you get one. I'd like one but my water is way to soft and acidic for them. It would be a lot of work for me to keep one healthy.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Snails actually aren't alot of trouble at all - i'll admit my water conditions aren't excellent (my tanks clean and everything, i have a good filter, but you can never be perfect!), and spot on at the moment, and his fine! They can only climb out of the tank if you have no lid (obviously) mine though, prefers to be underwater, though after i switch the tank light off he goes to sleep, he always sleeps in the same spot - or he just goes inside his shell and bobs about on top of the water! 
They're great fun to watch, and clean EVERYTHING (all the leftover flakes, etc) mine is cleaning right now... also when you buy them (well this happened to me) the guy goes "Yeah, they'll only come out when you turn the tank light off" for my Sammie, that's not correct, he's out at day and sleeps at night (though he was a little shy the first couple of hours i got him)... I would recommend snails to everyone!  great little tank mates. The only other snail you can really get is the Black Mystery Snail, which is like the Apple Snail (whom is bright yellow/gold) but is all black! I prefer the apple snails though, easier to spot them.. and far more colourful!


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Actually, mystery snails are apple snails. It's just another name for them. And they come in way more colors than just black and yellow. Here's a website about them that shows some of the other colors. http://home.mchsi.com/~masts/index.html
I'm sure they're no trouble at all for most people, from everything I've heard they're really easy to take care of. But if you have water like mine snails are not an option without a lot of extra work, and to be honest if I'm gonna be messing with my water that much, I'd skip the snails and get some african cichlids.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

i would love to get something in my tank. but right now i really need to get my betta back together from having an injury. i want to get him healed up before i get anything else.


----------

